# ما هي الدعائم الغذائية الخافضة للكولسترول؟



## جوو الرياض (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مساء الخيـر ..

ما هي الدعائم الغذائية الخافضة للكولسترول؟


نقلت وسائل اعلامية عن دكتور التغذية وبيولوجيا الأوعية الدموية في جامعة تورنتو، ديفيد جنكينز الذي أجرى الدراسة، 
قوله أن هناك أربع دعائم للنظام الغذائي التي تخفض الكولسترول: الشوفان، الجوز والمكسرات، زيت الزيتون والصويا. وقال جينكينز إن تعزيز استهلاك هذه المواد الغذائية يكفي لتحقيق تأثير لخفض الكولسترول، من دون أن يتطلب ذلك الكثير من الجهد. وأضاف: "سيكون كافيا استبدال وجبة الإفطار العادية بالشوفان وحليب الصويا" 
*ومن فوائد الأنواع الأربعة المذكورة على الشكل التالي:

**الشوفان : 
وفقا للرابطة الأميركية للتغذية، فإن الشوفان معروف جدا بفوائده الصحية للقلب، والتي تشمل خفض كولسترول الدم، وضغط الدم، بسبب احتوائه على الألياف الذائبة، كما أنه يساعد في الحفاظ على الوزن ضمن المعدل الطبيعي، لأن تناوله يشعر الإنسان بالشبع لفترات طويلة , ويحتوي الشوفان على الألياف الذائبة، والتي تقلل نسبة الكولسترول الضار في الدم، كما أنها تقلل من امتصاص الأمعاء للكولسترول.

**الجوز والمكسرات : 
وفقاً لإدارة الغذاء والدواء الأميركية فإن تناول 40 غرام يومياً من المكسرات، كالجوز أو اللوز أو الفستق أو الصنوبر يمكن أن يقلل من خطورة الإصابة بأمراض شرايين القلب , **وتحتوي المكسرات على نوعية خفيفة وصحية من الزيوت النباتية غير المشبعة، والألياف النباتية الذائبة، وكمية من مواد ستانول النباتية المضادة للكولسترول، بالإضافة لمانعات الأكسدة والمعادن والأملاح والفيتامينات الطبيعية والصحية للشرايين القلبية.*
*زيت الزيتون : 
يحتوي زيت الزيتون على نوعية عالية من الدهون الأحادية غير المشبعة، بالإضافة إلى مركبات الفينول ومجموعة أخرى من مضادات الأكسدة ومركَّبات مضادة للالتهابات والفيتامينات والمعادن. ويؤدي تناول زيت الزيتون إلى خفض نسبة الكولسترول في الدم، وإلى خفض نسبة الكولسترول الضار، ورفع نسبة الكولسترول المفيد، وتعمل المواد المضادة للالتهابات في هذا الزيت والشبيهة في عملها بأدوية الأسبرين والبروفين على تهدئة نشاط عمليات الالتهابات داخل شرايين القلب، كما أن تناوله يعتبر وسيلة ثابتة لخفض مقدار ضغط الدم بنسبة متوسطة.*​


----------

